# High Protein Breakfasts????



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I am a lazy bugger and a cooking in the morning is a no go, also not sure I could cope with a protein shake, so any other ideas please?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

microwave scrabbled egg, take a few yokes out maybe


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

IIRC microwaving eggs creates neurotoxins, not sure how accurate that is?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

MarkH said:


> IIRC microwaving eggs creates neurotoxins, not sure how accurate that is?


I just stepped out of a post way beyond my league then :lol:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Probably not I just did a search and apparently if is only if you burn them 

But would prefer to avoid any form of cooking if poss?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Your actually best not focusing on protien rich foods in the morning, as your body has been starved through the night it wants for other things. I always found making a smoothy was really simple and quick. Depending on what you enjoy this could be made with a scoop of protein, a handfull of oates and some fruit, or a little coffee for your caffine fix. Or a simple protien, oates and banana mix with some milk and pinapple on the side for a real energy boost. Easy tasty and balanced


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

My protein intake is too low and if you are talking about general health fine, but I compete at weightlifting and need to use every meal to bump up my intake.

Also a high protein breakfast suppresses hunger throughout the day.


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

no cooking......... Protein shake it is then

My old breakfast was oats, some form of fruit and a protein shake. Did use to drink milk before bed as its a slow digested protein source and helps through the night, can give you some awesome dreams and nightmares tho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Depending on the protein type:thumb:. I would have thought a proffessional weight lifter would have all the info about diet and food types at his disposal, and be more than used to shakes?
The best breakfast for atheletes must be porridge or oates of some discription, slow releasing and packed full of protiens and carbs that WONT be wasted, is microwaving good old scottish oates TOO much cooking for you also?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cottage cheese :thumb:

I mix a tub with some peanut butter to take away the taste of ar$e lol


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

MarkH said:


> My protein intake is too low and if you are talking about general health fine, but I compete at weightlifting and need to use every meal to bump up my intake.
> 
> Also a high protein breakfast suppresses hunger throughout the day.


Your muscles have been starved of protein all night, it would be prudent to have a casein protein shake before bed, it is slow release and will keep your body going all night. As for breakfast, a protein shake with a bowl of oats will do you. Glass of orange juice to taste!


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

no cooking? then only a protein shake.
if your after a quick and easy breakfast, then as many have mentioned egg white, (you can buy separately) Scottish oats and mix it all with your protein powder for some flavor.

you can vary how much of the egg white/oats you put it depending on what you want to eat. use the egg whites to make an omelet with a bit of oats and protein powder. or just have oats with protein powder and add more or less milk/water depending on how consistent you want it

you need to balance your protein and carbs really, especially in the morning as many have said your body will have used up any protein you consumed before bed. casein blend protein is good before bed as its lasts longer. you need protein isolate in the morning for a quicker intake.

as a basic guide, you should be consuming AT LEAST 1 gram of protein for every pound you weigh. bigger guys will consume a lot more, but then they will also be on ridiculously high calorie diets too.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

As *ash888 *said; Oats with a scoop of protein powder and then cook for a minute is a sure winner. Through in some pieces of fruit too :thumb:

If you want to be hardcore then you can buy bottled egg whites from MyProtein that you can drink straight from the bottle and they taste pretty neutral.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

What about a good protein bar? I use Aspire 40s and they are nice and got 40g of protein. Or CytoSport do 'Muscle Milk 'n' Oats' that would be good. I use Muscle Milk powder and it's the best out there.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

MarkH said:


> My protein intake is too low and if you are talking about general health fine, but I compete at weightlifting and need to use every meal to bump up my intake.
> 
> Also a high protein breakfast suppresses hunger throughout the day.


How low is your intake then ? you must be on 4k+ cals per day ?

TBH there is no substitute for real food. Have the shake yes, but also have some real food as well.

You could try cooking some chicken the night before and having it wrapped in an oatcake ? i used to do that

If you are eating sh*tloads, which as a competing weightlifter you must be, then surely you will have no problems with appetite ?

I just train for fun and i eat like a crazy man. Im always hungry. In fact im hungry right now.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Depending on the protein type:thumb:. I would have thought a proffessional weight lifter would have all the info about diet and food types at his disposal, and be more than used to shakes?
> The best breakfast for atheletes must be porridge or oates of some discription, slow releasing and packed full of protiens and carbs that WONT be wasted, is microwaving good old scottish oates TOO much cooking for you also?


There are no professional weightlifters only amateur in the UK, I need to consume 40-50g of protein at breakfast which would be compatible with a small amount of oats.

I had my diet analysed by a nutritionist with the B.O.A. and to be honest she was crap, I followed a high carb diet for years and it ruined my career and in the end ruined my health.

Weightlifters need more protein and since adopting a high protein diet my performance has improved and also my health.

The problem I have with shakes and protein bars is that I get a big craving after a while for real food and while they can taste nice and serve a purpose, I somehow feel there is a gap in my nutritional intake.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

DCR said:


> How low is your intake then ? you must be on 4k+ cals per day ?
> 
> TBH there is no substitute for real food. Have the shake yes, but also have some real food as well.
> 
> ...


To be honest I am probably on about 3500 calories, where do you buy these oatcake things down south I can never bloody find them???


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Egg muffin on its own NO burger or cheese from mc donalds believe it or not is a 8/10 and porridge 9/10 or a fruit smoothie.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a protein shake thats high in carbs too for breakfast.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

make sure you are also consuming enough fibre as well, and try to match the amount of protein you eat with carbs to keep it balanced.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

MarkH said:


> To be honest I am probably on about 3500 calories, where do you buy these oatcake things down south I can never bloody find them???


They sell them in Tesco. Staffordshire Oatcakes. If you cant get them in your local Tesco, they have a website you can buy from. You just toast them under the grill.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

A healthy start of the day for me consists

- chopped fruit (usually Banana) on top of toasted muesli and yoghurt.
- Grain toast and baked beans
- Protein shake (BSN Synthia, the best tasting protein i`ve come across)


You only need around 2.2 gms of protein per Kg of body weight so that around 200gms per day.


----------



## Wing Co (Apr 4, 2010)

I train 2-3 times every and after 1 hour in my shed on my bike and turbo trainer I either have 6-7 sliced bananas with milk or uncooked porridge with a couple of sliced bananas and milk. I got the uncooked porridge and milk idea out of a cycling mag - I think it was Brad Wiggins or some cycling track star who always took a box everywhere with him.
With the bananas if I keep eating just them for weeks on end I get a bit OF pottasium overload as you end up with a slightly metallic taste in your mouth!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

never cook protein powders as it destroys the protein and becoes the worlds most expensive junk food...


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

There are two ways... Expensive - Dymatize high protein oats! or the cheap - cherios with a scoop of chocolate protein. easy mix, quick and simple!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

MarkH said:


> There are no professional weightlifters only amateur in the UK, I need to consume 40-50g of protein at breakfast which would be compatible with a small amount of oats.
> 
> I had my diet analysed by a nutritionist with the B.O.A. and to be honest she was crap, I followed a high carb diet for years and it ruined my career and in the end ruined my health.
> 
> ...


Havent you thought of asking on BB.com?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Log onto my protein and have a look at there total breakfast formula.Me i usually have a scoop of whey choc or natural oats malterdextrin and a strong coffee in a shake.About 30 mins after that 2 pieces of granary toast and peanut butter or Marmite does me


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Special K Berries with sunflower seeds 7am then 10am Banana or 6 prunes!:thumb:

Tasty quick and nutritious:detailer:


----------

